# Derringer replacement screws



## Riaz (28/10/15)

Howsit guys/ gals

Can anyone please confirm the size of the standard screws that the Derringer comes out with (the one that needs an allen key)?

They work on my last nerve and id prefer to replace them with proper screws.


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/10/15)

They are 3mm if I recall correctly. Have a look at NESCO in Bellville, they should be able to sort you out.


----------



## Riaz (28/10/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> They are 3mm if I recall correctly. Have a look at NESCO in Bellville, they should be able to sort you out.


3mm width or length?


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/10/15)

Width

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/15)

3mm width?

Are you sure, seems a bit big.

I also want to replace mine. They suck.


----------



## Riaz (28/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> 3mm width?
> 
> Are you sure, seems a bit big.
> 
> I also want to replace mine. They suck.


I measured the screw now with a ruler, and they definitely smaller than 3mm.

Cant measure the length coz i dont have the allen key with me at work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/15)

Riaz said:


> I measured the screw now with a ruler, and they definitely smaller than 3mm.
> 
> Cant measure the length coz i dont have the allen key with me at work.



Eish, so being that small, does that mean your average hardware store won't have that size?


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/10/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/forums/2284707/t/1640226/derringer/1

Sorry guys
I was thinking of my big dripper, i know one of them had bigger screws than the other

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/10/15)

My calliper measures it at 2.3 mm wide and 2.9 mm long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

